# Not all ports available as pkg in FreeBSD 10?



## bugboy (Jan 27, 2014)

I migrated from FreeBSD v9.3 to v10.0 and have reinstalled all my packages. I noticed that the news/sabnzbdplus package isn't available in FreeBSD 10.0. It is still available in the Ports collection and I was able to build and install it the old-fashioned way. I was just wondering, why not all ports are available as a package? I thought all ports were build every two weeks. Am I missing something?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2014)

Sometimes ports have build errors. And for some ports the license forbids any redistribution in binary form. 

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/


----------



## bugboy (Jan 27, 2014)

Strange... Status seems fine and binary distributions are available for other platforms... Does the port maintainer need to do something to make sure it is included in the package repository?


----------

